# I would like a bag, please.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to ask a cashier at a supermarket a plastic bag.

"Haluaisin pussin." (?)

And I want to ask if the bag will hold my stuff. (that is, I am wondering if it's too big or too heavy for a bag?!)

"Eikö pussiin mahtua minun tavarani?"


----------



## pearho

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> "Haluaisin pussin." (?)



I think that's OK.



Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> "Eikö pussiin mahtua minun tavarani?"



"Eivätkö pussiin *mahdu* minun tavarani?" To me that sounds rather negative, so I would rephrase it: "Onko varma, että minun tavarani mahtuvat pussiin?"

Now let's see what the native speakers have to say...


----------



## Gavril

I think the most normal way to ask for a bag is 
_
Saisinko pussin?_


----------



## Hakro

First of all, don't ever ask in English "Could I have a pussi". The cashier might misunderstand...

The plastic bag is usually called _(muovi)kassi_, not _pussi_. In most supermarkets you don't need to ask for a _kassi_, you just take it at the cashier's desk (and pay for it). Small, thin plastic bags ("pussi") are usually free but again, you don't need to ask for it, just take it.

Normally a customer has to measure him/herself if the bag is big enough. If you have bought some heavy stuff you can ask "Kestääkö yksi kassi nämä tavarat?" but please ask this before paying, so the price of the second bag (if needed) is added directly to your purchases.


----------

